# Pressure Angle On Gears



## Ajohnson677 (Mar 15, 2006)

In general, what pressure angle is used on rc car and truck gears? I need to know this for a robot that I am currently working on.


----------



## SJacquez (Sep 28, 2001)

You might want to try Jay at Kimbrough Gears. He really understands gears.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

I believe that they are 20 degree gears


----------



## Ajohnson677 (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for the help and the link.


----------

